# ABS Wheel Speed Sensor: Rear Right (G44)



## VWBruin (May 19, 2007)

Hello,
I got this code: 00287 - ABS Wheel Speed Sensor: Rear Right (G44)
35-10 - - - Intermittent.
I have replaced the rear right sensor and i still get this message. 
Now the ABS light turns on for a several minutes after i start the engine and occasionally when i am driving ( less frequent) 
What else could it be?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: ABS Wheel Speed Sensor: Rear Right (VWBruin)*

are all tires the same size? and is tire press correct? If so, check connectors.


----------



## VWBruin (May 19, 2007)

I did, all is good.


----------



## dana vw tech (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: (VWBruin)*

What are you working on? year, make, model.
If it is a A3 gen Volkswagen, check the pickup behind the rotor/drum. they rot off and / or come loose if brakes were done recently.
A4 gen VW, check wiring where it attaches to axle from body, if suspension was worked on wire damage under sheathing from stress.


----------



## VWBruin (May 19, 2007)

*Re: (dana vw tech)*

Dana,
It's a 98 gti vr6 (AAA) . I have already pulled the back seat and checked the sensor resistance( recently replaced) and it was 1.14 kohms. 
I also checked the rear left and it was 1.104 kohms ( about the same) .
I don't why the abs controller is still complaining? I cleared the error and it came back again










_Modified by VWBruin at 9:46 AM 11-26-2008_


----------



## dana vw tech (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: (VWBruin)*

Remove the brakes & check the pickup behind the rotor/drum. they rot off and / or come loose if brakes were done recently.


----------



## VWBruin (May 19, 2007)

*Re: (dana vw tech)*

ok done that and it's ok. I pulled up the seat up and swapped the sensor connection then I clear the error code.
now It should point to the rear left sensor but I still get the same error that's the rear right sensor..........so it's not a sensor issue anymore. could it be the abs module?


----------



## nickg (Nov 11, 2001)

could be the wires from the ecm to the seat...


----------



## VWBruin (May 19, 2007)

*Re: (nickg)*

ok, so where should i start ?


----------



## JonnyG5 (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: (VWBruin)*

Did you ever get this problem figured out? I'm having the same issue but with the front right and the rear right sensors. I checked the resistance on the front one and it comes back within tolerance. Any ideas?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/index.php/00287


----------

